# Effects of vaping



## Roodt (14/7/16)

Hey All

I had a very insightful and rather eye opening experience today, and figured it would be worth sharing as I found it to be a real eye opener.

We do a annual medical checkup at work, included in this checkup is a lung capacity test. I have been keeping a eye on my annual results as a heavy smoker, figuring that I would quit once the results scare me enough... this has been my modus operandi for the past 11 years of working. Now I have noticed a small decrease in capacity over the years, but seeing as I was a 30 a day smoker, the decrease was never "that" bad...

I did the same checkup and test today, and boy oh boy was my mind blown...

I had a test capacity of 84%. Last test in 2014 was at 79%. so I had a increase of 5%...

The nurse on site asked me if I had quit smoking, to which I replied "no, not really, why?"

She then explained how the 5% increase was a huge deal and what not, especially for a smoker.

Seems that with just a months worth of vaping, I have already made a huge improvement in my general health. Now don't get me wrong, I still smoke ( down from 30 to about 6 a day) and I see these kind of results...

Imagine the possibility a year from now .

I am posting this as encouragement to not only myself, but everyone else on the forum who just switched to vaping, even if we can't kick the stinkies cold turkey, we are still making a massive improvement to our health and quality of life.

I hope this will encourage everyone to keep vaping on and eventually be stinkie free for life.

vape on.

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Stosta (14/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Hey All
> 
> I had a very insightful and rather eye opening experience today, and figured it would be worth sharing as I found it to be a real eye opener.
> 
> ...


That's awesome news, for you and me! Congrats buddy, a step towards stinky-free! And definitely good to hear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Hey All
> 
> I had a very insightful and rather eye opening experience today, and figured it would be worth sharing as I found it to be a real eye opener.
> 
> ...



I just love stories like these, Well done @Roodt that's absolutely brilliant and thanks for sharing. I'm sure this will give lots of people that extra bit of motivation to not give up and have faith in the vape, keep it going buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moolies86 (14/7/16)

This is very interesting as I also do the lung capacity test at work and the last one I did was extremely bad,was at 69%  and was the day after I started vaping,so the doctor asked me to come back after three months,which would have it is the day before vapecon,looking forward to see the change but this does give me a lot of hope thank you @Roodt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (14/7/16)

moolies86 said:


> This is very interesting as I also do the lung capacity test at work and the last one I did was extremely bad,was at 69%  and was the day after I started vaping,so the doctor asked me to come back after three months,which would have it is the day before vapecon,looking forward to see the change but this does give me a lot of hope thank you @Roodt


I am sure it will show a massive improvement... keep us updated?


----------



## Roodt (14/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I just love stories like these, Well done @Roodt that's absolutely brilliant and thanks for sharing. I'm sure this will give lots of people that extra bit of motivation to not give up and have faith in the vape, keep it going buddy!!!


I sure hope it does, just made more resolute to finally kick the Satan sticks to the curb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PsiSan (14/7/16)

Wow that is splendid.


----------



## moolies86 (14/7/16)

Roodt said:


> I am sure it will show a massive improvement... keep us updated?


Will do,should be a massive improvement as I have been stinky free since the day I started vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/7/16)

That's great news and one step closer to being smoke free @Roodt Glad you made the switch for the better


----------



## Pindyman (14/7/16)

well damn buddy that is awesome....makes me want to do the test as well lol but I wouldn't have anything to compare it against...

glad to see that you are planning to kick the stinkies for good...it was the best decision I ever made to do so and strongly encourage any smokers to do so...im in the process of convincing a long time friend to give vaping a shot...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob (14/7/16)

Lets start with how does one quote a post???  @Roodt, thanx for the encouragement, i needed that glad to see there are others who like me still smoke 6-7 stinkies a day while on the vaping journey to kick the habit(two months) i was almost at the point of asking myself why i vape if i am then struggling to kick the stinkies......  and then i read ur post  Cheers mate!!!  

Also nice to hear that even though the road seems slow we are already benefiting, health wise!!!  

To all the other members, never wonder if you should share your experiences.... Coz someone, like me, might just be needing it......!!!   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/7/16)

Super news @Roodt 
Thanks for sharing
Very encouraging indeed!


----------

